# Posts per page when reading a thread



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Has this been changed?

I'm sure it used to be 15, but now it seems like it's 10.

It's not a setting I can see in my profile, so I assume it's an 'all users' setting on the Forum server?

It was better set at 15 IMO, a long thread now gets spread out over more pages.

Am I going mad, or has it changed?

Cheers,
Scott.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Next forum update will include the ability to select the number of post viewable per page.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

But I think it's changed recently down from 15 to 10, in the last month or so...

Maybe Jae has already installed an update to the forum software?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

its been changed so that page loads are quicker (due to the number of images now being used and the size of the queries).

Next version (2.2) has loads of new features, but it is still in beta testing, so will be a little while yet.

Jae


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks Jae.

I'm clearly not going mad after all


----------

